

Formalizing Concurrency, Distribution, and Mobility - mrbbk
http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/09/23/formalizing-concurrency-distribution-and-mobility.html

======
sriram_malhar
Lovely. Have been waiting for a good tome on this subject for a while.

~~~
mrbbk
It's very complete and my post barely does it justice.

------
andrewcooke
thanks; ordered.

~~~
mrbbk
You're welcome! I hope you enjoy it.

